# Craftsman RAS safety recall



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Say what you want about Craftsman tools, but this very large box came from Emerson Electric one week after submitting my Model and serial no. online. Free no charge :blink: and full of cool stuff, blade guard and including a new table! :thumbsup: bill
The original gaurd is on top of the box.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a free saw and then they sent me the parts to
fix it. FREE!!

I got mine in three days.

They like me best!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Play the Lottery then*

With that kind of luck I think you have a better chance than us regular folks! :laughing: :yes: bill
Check with cabinetman. :blink:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

This is a pretty cool deal done by Emerson. Just got my box yesterday. All for a great saw I got in a trade. Looks like some cool goodies in there, and a new table on standby when I need it. Nice to see some companies out there still doing the right things for customers.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder what about my 10" Craftsman RAS?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> I wonder what about my 10" Craftsman RAS?


 
http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/


 Thanks for the link but it appears that mine is not affected by the recall. I bought it in 97, I know it was pretty hard to find a 10" at that time.
Anyhow Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

